# Coolant temperature sensor but not connector



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi, my radiator has a coolant temperature sensor on right side of car but I don't see any wires from the car's harness to plug into the sensor and on top of that I have two codes for radiator fan low voltage. Can anyone help me solve this strange predicament please?


----------

